# caer en la volteada



## mauro63

Come si potrebbero tradurre all'italiano le espressioni "caer en la volteada" che vuol dire suppergiú risultare coinvolto indiscriminatamente ,e l'altra xxx. 
Grazie


----------



## Silvia10975

Potrebbe essere "rimanere invischiato"? Non so se ho capito bene il senso:
*invischiarsi* _v. intr. pron_. rimanere preso in faccende difficili, moleste o pericolose; impegolarsi, impantanarsi: _invischiarsi nel gioco_.
Espero que te sirva 
Silvia.


----------



## mauro63

Non è purtroppo il significato. Ti faccio un esempio:
In classe uno studente fa un brutto scherzo al professore senza essere visto. 
Il professore dice, si alzi chi è stato !!! . Nessuno si alza e tutti prendono uno zero ( situazione inverossimile oggi giorno!! ). È stato uno il colpevole ma tutti risultarono compromessi  quindi dici per esempio: Juán fue el culpable pero todos los demás cayeron  en la volteada. Spero sia stato più chiaro. 
Inoltre mi interesserebbe sapere come si dice questa espressione in altri paesi . 
Grazie


----------



## Cristina.

*DRAE:*
*Caer alguien en la volteada* .1. fr. coloq. Arg. y Ur. Verse afectado por una situación más o menos ajena que lo involucra.
En España yo creo que sería el equivalente de 'pringarse':
"En la Operación Malaya hay muchos que están pringados".
"Juan fue el culpable, pero todos están pringados".
No confundir con 'pringados' = tontos :
"En la Operación Malaya hay muchos pringados/pringaos" = tontos, ingenuos, incautos.
Secondo me la migliore traduzione sarebbe impaniare,coinvolgere.


----------



## saia

*Caer en la volteada. *Alcanzarle a uno un juicio o un castigo dirigido a otras personas.
E' come dire "prendersi la colpa per gli altri", non mi viene in mente nessun proverbio.


----------



## alberto magnani

Fueron involucrados.
En Perú se dice "pagaron el pato" refiriendose a que todos tuvieron que pagar ( pato es el animalito que se utiliza como parte principal de un plato típico peruano:arroz con pato)


----------



## Silvia10975

Visto che anche a me, alla luce delle delucidazioni, non viene un modo di dire corrispondente, resto d'accordo con Cristina: rimanere coinvolti.
Saludos, Silvia.


----------



## Cristina.

Essere/rimanere coinvolti è un po' formale, vero? (estar implicados/involucrados), ma per dire 'estar pringados' o l'espressione argentina 'caer en la volteada' forse sarebbe meglio dire impaniarsi/invischiarsi?
'Pringarse' viene da 'Manchar con pringue o con cualquier otra sustancia grasienta o pegajosa', ovvero 'estar implicados, manchados'.
Ho trovato "enviscar" in spagnolo (mai sentito) = Untar alguna cosa con liga para que se peguen en ella los pájaros, a fin de cazarlos.
Ho trovato che in italiano si usa anche invischiare in questa accezione.
Essere invischiati sarebbe più colloquiale di essere coinvolti, vero? Impaniarsi va anche benissimo, giusto?


----------



## Sara81

E se usassimo l'ancor più colloquiale "RIMETTERCI, o scapitarci" che di per sè implicano in coinvolgimento negativo.


----------



## irene.acler

Cristina. said:


> Secondo me la migliore traduzione sarebbe impaniare,coinvolgere.


 
Nunca he oído "impaniare", de verdad  


Efectivamente "rimanere/essere coinvolto" me parece un poco más formal de "invischiarsi".




Sara81 said:


> E se usassimo l'ancor più colloquiale "RIMETTERCI, o scapitarci" che di per sè implicano un coinvolgimento negativo.


 
"Scapitarci"?? Tampoco este verbo lo he oído nunca


----------



## Angel.Aura

Il verbo impaniare (incredibile!) esiste: qui, anche se non ci trovo un'attinenza così stretta. 
Mi viene più in mente il "fare da capro espiatorio" o il già detto "rimetterci".


----------



## fergy2005

ci siamo caduti nella stessa borsa


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

"Ci siamo caduti nella stessa borsa" non l'ho mai sentito...sicura che ci sia il "ci" poi? Non suona molto corretto grammaticalmente...


----------



## rocamadour

Forse fergy si confonde con l'espressione "siamo tutti nella stessa barca" , che si usa solitamente per dire che ci troviamo tutti nella stessa situazione (per lo più negativa).


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Non è purtroppo il significato.
> Ti faccio un esempio:
> In classe uno studente fa un brutto scherzo al professore senza essere visto.
> Il professore dice, si alzi chi è stato !!! . Nessuno si alza e tutti prendono uno zero ( situazione inverosimile oggigiorno!! ). È stato uno il colpevole ma tutti risultarono compromessi quindi dici per esempio: Juán fue el culpable pero todos los demás cayeron en la volteada. Spero di essere stato più chiaro.
> Inoltre mi interesserebbe sapere come si dice questa espressione in altri Paesi .
> Grazie


Tutti ne pagarono le conseguenze.


----------

